# Transmission Fluid changed



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Excellent job and thanks for the update @Aranarth.

Worth including this helpful link for the DIY’ers out there...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...ion-fluid-diesel-aw-af-40-6-transmission.html


----------

